# is it worth it?



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

ok, im getting a carbon top deck, woven graphite front and rear suspension towers, 30mm foams, better ball cups and a protoform body for my ta04, it all comes out to about 65$. also might pick up this 9t esc for 28$ on rc mart, so is it worth it. im planning on racing carpet oval. mabe at the strand.

thanks,
mike


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> ok, im getting a carbon top deck, woven graphite front and rear suspension towers, 30mm foams, better ball cups and a protoform body for my ta04, it all comes out to about 65$. also might pick up this 9t esc for 28$ on rc mart, so is it worth it. im planning on racing carpet oval. mabe at the strand.
> 
> thanks,
> mike


doesnt sound like a bad price, but try and get some experience first and talk to the guys at the track, The Tamiya cars dont do to good on foam tires on the carpet, they are great rubber tire cars though for racing. especially a touring car on oval, unless there is a touring car class you will get killed,


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

i have a good carpet setup right now because my friend races a ta05 on carpet, i took some things from his set up, but there is a tc oval class


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> i have a good carpet setup right now because my friend races a ta05 on carpet, i took some things from his set up, but there is a tc oval class


Not saying you dont have a good setup, just saying there are much more capable carpet cars out there, that are much less anoying to adjust and keep in tune. I have had many touring cars over the years since they camo on the scene back in the early 90's. And have found tamiya to be not as good as say losi or associated and especially xray on the carpet. Tamiya makes an awesome race car but the cars roots are in asphalt for the most part


----------

